# DVD wants to burn desktop.ini for every DVD



## orangeCat1 (Dec 14, 2008)

I have found various links re desktop.ini from simple removing an icon, that it's a hidden file... to it's not really a virus??? This is not an icon issue--something is interfering with the DVD.
I haven't used the DVD since last tax season. I want to use the DVD now, but whatever dvd I install and try and see what's on the disk, I get a pop up saying it is wanting to burn desktop.ini.
It seems to be stuck" or gets placed in a process to do a burn? I have updated driver, did uninstall/reboot to let WIN10 see and install the device?
The DVD drive is unusable as it stands. Could be something with a WIN update??
How do I get rid of this "issue" and get control of my DVD again?

My Sysinfo

```
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 18363, Installed 20200224174517.000000-240
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4700MQ CPU @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3, CPU Count: 8
Total Physical RAM: 8 GB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 745M
Hard Drives: C: 488 GB (401 GB Free);
Motherboard: LENOVO Durian 7A1, ver 31900058Std, s/n AB20639180
System: LENOVO, ver LENOVO - 1, s/n 128570830183
Antivirus: Avast Antivirus, Disabled
```
The DVD drive is Maschita DVD-Ram UJ8DB. Driver is most current for device.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Its not a virus, its not a hardware issue, but it is a Windows 10 issue/bug.

I have Windows 10 Pro which maybe a little different than Windows 10 Home

Try this -

File explorer > View > uncheck "Hidden Items". That should remove the desktop.ini file from the files to be burned to disc

FYI - when the desktop.ini file is in the files to be burned to disc, the desktop.ini file will not actually be burned to the disc.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

The above instructions will show the hidden files including the Desktop.ini.
But you must select the "Desktop" which is under "This PC"
Once you see Desktop.ini, you should be able to delete it.


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

DaveA said:


> The above instructions will show the hidden files including the Desktop.ini.
> But you must select the "Desktop" which is under "This PC"
> Once you see Desktop.ini, you should be able to delete it.


Well I guess Windows 10 Home is different then

Have a look here at mine Windows 10 Pro. Hidden items unchecked. No desktop.ini file in files to be burned to disc.


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Hidden Items checked, desktop.ini shows up as file to be burned to disc


----------



## orangeCat1 (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for responding. I unchecked the Hidden File box. I tried to read an Access Developer Handbook CD and it doesn't read. Says thee a 0 files??
I put in a cd that I can play on an olderDell laptop, but on this newer Lenovo, I can hear it tring to read the file "click", "click" but it never does read the file. In fact once it tries to read it shows a busy mouse pointer and doesn't show the drive under This PC, nor the menu under File explorer Manage-- so I couldn't get to the menu to Eject the cd. I had to use a paper clip in the hole to release it.
But it isn't saying it's trying to Burn.
Thoughts??
Is there any tool to test the drive separately? Or clean it without damaging things?


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

orangeCat1 said:


> I tried to read an Access Developer Handbook CD and it doesn't read. Says thee a 0 files??
> I put in a cd that I can play on an olderDell laptop, but on this newer Lenovo, I can hear it tring to read the file "click", "click" but it never does read the file. In fact once it tries to read it shows a busy mouse pointer and doesn't show the drive under This PC, nor the menu under File explorer Manage-- so I couldn't get to the menu to Eject the cd. I had to use a paper clip in the hole to release it.


Since the CD is readable in your older Dell I would say it sounds like a hardware problem with the Lenovo. Wait for someone else here at TSG that is more knowledgeable in that area.



orangeCat1 said:


> But it isn't saying it's trying to Burn.


Well we got that part fixed. Its saying that because the "desktop.ini" file isn't there in the folder anymore.


----------



## orangeCat1 (Dec 14, 2008)

I do have an update. I left the CD in the reader/writer, shutdown and restarted the laptop and the cd is identified and readable on the restart. I tried this same thing with a different cd/dvd and again -it was not recognized until I shut down the laptop and restarted???
Does that make sense to anyone?? Is there a setting or something I should be trying??


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I think that's a laptop, if so you could try cleaning the DVD lens with a slightly damp cotton bud, then use the dry end to wipe the lens clear of water, be very gentle though.


----------



## orangeCat1 (Dec 14, 2008)

I did the lens cleaning , and yes it is a laptop. WIN 10 up to date.
On further testring, if I put the cd/dvd into the drive, then shutdown or restart the cd/dvd works as expected. The drive is seen and the directory and files can be displayed and the video played. In one of the right click meuns I saw a program ImgBurn --I uninstalled it. CD/DVD is not indicating file will be burned anymore. But under regular operation, when installing a CD/DVD into the drive it is not being recognized. In fact, I can't get File Explorer to start.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I suppose you'll just have to do the restart workaround then. Strange problem though.


----------



## orangeCat1 (Dec 14, 2008)

Agree it's strange.


----------

